# axolotl feeding



## mattchu77 (Jun 30, 2009)

hi all i recently read that you can feed axies on fishing bait maggotts what are peoples thoughts
cheers
matt


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Thje only problem with maggots is that their skin is quite tough- so they are sometimes passed through still alive.:gasp:

It's more likely that that will happen if large quantities are fed at once- as an occasional suppliment they would probably be ok.


----------



## hannah87 (Nov 13, 2011)

Not heard about maggots, when I got my axolotls it was recommended to feed them blood worm and occasionally daphnia - though these sometimes get missed because they're small, there's a bottom feed as well but I can't remember what it's called


----------



## Niall W (Jan 23, 2010)

Bottom line - The best thing to feed your Axolotl's is the humble earthworm.
They are protein rich and have everything they need.

On fishing bait maggots, I've not heard of it before and wouldn't try it myself, on top of what Ron said, I wouldn't risk the health of your animal because of a slightly easier sourced food. 

My axie's main diet consists of earthworms every 2 days. He's fully grown, so about 2 large ones.
However when they're playing hide and seek in the garden, or I've not got any bought, i've always got some pre cut strips of lambs heart in the freezer which I thaw out.
Bloodworm are ok to feed every now and then, but I find they get everywhere, as they like to eat with massive gulps (that fling the tiny bloodworm all over the tank). I've never fed daphnia, but would have thought they're far too small?

Hope this helps? Anyone feel free to point me wrong if I'm mistaken.


----------



## hannah87 (Nov 13, 2011)

Mine love the bloodworm but maybe when they're bigger it'll be no good for them. 

Where do you get your earthworms from? Without sounding thick - do you literally get them from the garden or do you buy them?


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

If your garden is free from pesticides then you can dig these up. You can also order some on line as a feeder food. I keep mine in a big container with soil and I add mashed spud and other veg off cuts. My guys also get slugs from the garden. Over winter if the worms are getting difficult to get hold of I use axolotl pellets...again these can be found on line. I personally do not feed mine animal heart.


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

Matthew is an experienced axolotl keeper and breeder, he was asking a specific question about maggots. Yes, you can feed them maggots as an occasional treat though i would stick to their usual pellet and worm diet, avoid the coloured maggots, i have no information regarding the dangers of colouring to axolotls but better safe than sorry, the maggots termed "pinkies" in the bait shop are not coloured, it is their natural colour. I have seen posts by frog keepers on the feeding of maggots and like Ron said they can pass undigested, the recommended procedure is to prick the maggot to aid in its digestion.


----------



## Niall W (Jan 23, 2010)

Apologies if the post sounded patronising to an experienced keeper mate, was just helping and offering advice  
But sorry if it might've come across a bit like that.


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

Niall W said:


> Apologies if the post sounded patronising to an experienced keeper mate, was just helping and offering advice
> But sorry if it might've come across a bit like that.


lol , you were being helpfull which is hardly a capital offense.


----------



## Niall W (Jan 23, 2010)

Admittedly, but yeah I just know how annoying it can get when people patronise you over the internet, not knowing your full knowledge  

Hope it helped anyhoo.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Agree on earthworms- they are a majorly good food for all 'phibs and reptiles, with what adds up to an almost perfect calcium/phosforus ratio- which means that they don't ever need supplimenting. I feed them to any of my animals that will take them. @ Hannah: You can buy them from several livefood suppliers, but I collect mine from a pesticide-free garden and my favorite beech/sweet chesnut wood. If you buy a culture or collect a few, you can propagate them yourself in a wooden box or large plant tub, filled with clean topsoil (Homebase and B&Q sell this). Put dead leaves, old tea leaves, grass cuttingts etc on top as food once in a while, cover with wire (to keep mice and other predators out), keep somewhere cool- cellar, garage, shed, water when it gets too dry and let them get on with it. Pieces of bark or damp sacking on the surface give good collection points.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

What fish can you feed axolotls?

So far I've been feeding mine prawns, newt pellets and Dendrobaena Worms


----------

